# And God Said Let There Be Light !



## manofsteel219 (May 28, 2015)

My Brothers .....
Tonight ( well last night) i was RAISED to M.M.... I cant express how much i appreciate everyone's support as i started and will continue my journey.....
The things i learned, my brothers recieving me, and just the fact of belonging to a fraternity that i never knew had so much knowledge behind it was beyond a great experience.
Again thank you...

Brother McCarter
Steel City Lodge #68
Free and Accepted Mason
P.H.A
Gary, Indiana

P.S to my Brothers following the same path as I....Word to the wise ....
BE NICE TO THAT GOAT... IT BITES !


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (May 31, 2015)

Congrats!!!!... welcome to the PHAmily!!!... it's been 7 months since I've been RAISED!!!.... and you're right about that goat...I don't know who be mistreating that goat.... But that's a mean goat!!!

Brother McKeever
Suburban Lodge #213
Free and Accepted Mason
P.H.A.
Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats and welcome to the craft brother


----------



## manofsteel219 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you Brothers


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jun 1, 2015)

Congratulations @manofsteel219. Looking forward to my raising date next month.

P.s. Your word of advice is noted!


----------



## ROLLO (Jun 10, 2015)

Man that Goat is something else!!!!


----------



## Elijah Lockley (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm scheduled to be raised July 13th


----------



## manofsteel219 (Jul 1, 2015)

Elijah Lockley said:


> I'm scheduled to be raised July 13th


Congrads my future brother ....pay attention and remember what you hear ...trust your brothers ! Respect that Goat !


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jul 2, 2015)

Elijah Lockley said:


> I'm scheduled to be raised July 13th


I'll be raised a week later, on the 21st.


----------



## lilhut3579 (Jul 2, 2015)

CONGRATS! And that goat don't play brothers you better feed it!!


----------

